# Solved: Can't import or render mp4 & mkv



## HCSimRacer (Sep 23, 2011)

Problem:
I can't import or render mp4 or mkv files in Cyberlink PowerDirector 12 Ultimate. I get this error when trying to import the file:
"An error occurred while opening this media file in the media library. It may be because the file is broken, an unsupported format, protected video content or for another reason"
This is impossible because it does the same thing with all of my mp4 and mkv files. They are basically motorsport races and not all with the same video details.
I can view them just fine in BS Player and VLC.
I use Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1 fully updated. I have the latest hardware drivers from the manufacturer websites (ASUS & Nvidia)

Codecs I have:
K-Lite Codec Pack 10.3.5 Full
Quick Time 7 v7.75.80.95
From regedit:
aux - wdmaud.drv
midi - wdmaud.drv
midimapper - midimap.dll
mixer - wdmaud.drv
msacm.imaadpcm - imaadp32.acm
msacm.l3acm - C:\Windows\System32\l3codeca.acm
msacm.msadpcm - msadp32.acm
msacm.msg711 - msg711.acm
msacm.msgsm610 - msgsm32.acm
vidc.i420 - iyuv_32.dll
vidc.iyuv - iyuv_32.dll
vidc.mrle - msrle32.dll	
vidc.msvc - msvidc32.dll
vidc.uyvy - msyuv.dll
vidc.yuy2 - msyuv.dll
vidc.yvu9 - tsbyuv.dll
vidc.yvyu - msyuv.dll
wave - wdmaud.drv
wavemapper - msacm32.drv

What I have done:
Reinstalled Windows formating the hard drive
Removed/reinstalled/deactivated by case each codec listed above with restarts in between.
Installed Sony Vegas Pro, Pinnacle Studio 12 and Cyberlink PowerDirector 9 but the problem was still there.

Possible cause:
I had no problem before I installed both Windows XP Professional 32 bit and Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit on the same drive but different partitions installing XP first. Everything worked good except this problem appeared and persists even after reinstalling only Win7.

Your help is much needed and appreciated, let me know what other info or details you need to be able to help.


----------



## HCSimRacer (Sep 23, 2011)

Out of the blue it started working again. All I did was revert to Cyberlink PowerDirector 9 which I did two times before to no avail. I have no idea what could have caused the problem but it's ok now.


----------



## thrasoss (May 1, 2014)

hi m8.


I have exactly the same problem - after upgrading to powerdirector 12 I cannot import mp4 files from my gopro camera. I have done all the necessary updates even I formatted and upgraded from win 7 pro to 8.1 pro but still no success. what did u mean you reverted to powerdirector 9? you uninstalled 12 and installed version 9?


----------

